# My 2019 total



## Screwtop (Jan 1, 2020)

2019 was my best year ever for bottles and general relics and artifacts. Several Coca Cola's, including an ultra rare, nobody-knows-nothin'-about SS from Lexington Ky, local sodas, Civil War era alcoholic bottles, meds and my first dump finds. All in all, a great year. 

I ordered a blob beer from Pottsville Pa, but it is coming in the mail too late for 2019. Instead, it will be the first addition of 2020.


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Screwtop (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Screwtop (Jan 1, 2020)

*2020 let's roll!*


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 1, 2020)

Wow what a year. You live in the perfect place if you are finding all this stuff. Good to see someone younger into collecting. Generation X here.


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 2, 2020)

WesternPA-collector said:


> Wow what a year. You live in the perfect place if you are finding all this stuff. Good to see someone younger into collecting. Generation X here.




I found some, bought most. Pennsylvania is a gold mine for bottles. I come out carrying packs filled with '30s bottles, and I sell them to whoever wants them.


----------



## slugplate (Jan 2, 2020)

Nice job. Some nice treats in there. The CW artillery shell is pretty amazing and in great condition.


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 2, 2020)

slugplate said:


> Nice job. Some nice treats in there. The CW artillery shell is pretty amazing and in great condition.




Hotchkiss type I found in Central VA.


----------



## embe (Jan 2, 2020)

Nice, keep on keepin' on.


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 2, 2020)

embe said:


> Nice, keep on keepin' on.




Will do, starting with a Pottsville PA blob beer coming in the mail tomorrow.


----------

